

How We’ve Reached More People by Guest Blogging - Wouter33
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/guest-blogging

======
josefresco
The problem is that if you're somewhat high profile, and guest post on other
higher profile sites you should be okay. Move down the "food chain", and
Google doesn't look so kindly at your guest blogging strategy.

*[http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/guest-blogging/](http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/guest-blogging/)

~~~
Veus
There are other benefits than SEO when thinking about guest blogging.
Personally I see guest blogging as awareness building first, with any bump in
SEO a nice bonus.

